# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Bijniertumor Symptomen - Artikel

## Agnes574

Feochromocytoom (bijnier-tumor) 

Mogelijke verschijnselen/symptomen (o.a.) 
Hevige hoofdpijn, netvliesbloedingen, duizeligheid bij plotseling opstaan, hartkloppingen en woede-aanvallen. 

(bron: consumed.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Symptomen bijniertumor

Een bijniertumor (gezwel) is een zeldzame aandoening. Ze komen voor in de schors en in het merg van de bijnier. De meeste zijn goedaardig en veroorzaken geen klachten. Als u wel klachten heeft dan ontstaan die doordat uw bijnier teveel hormonen of adrenaline aanmaakt. Doordat uw bijnier veel verschillende hormonen maakt kan een bijniertumor ook veel verschillende symptomen hebben. 

Enkele van de mogelijke symptomen zijn een te hoge bloeddruk, overgewicht op de borst, buik en/of billen, en mannelijke haargroei bij vrouwen

(bron: umcg.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

De tumoren van de bijnieren worden feochromocytomen genoemd. Omdat deze tumoren uitgaan van bijniercellen produceren zij ook hormonen die in de bloedbaan terecht komen en in het hele lichaam werken. 

Er ontstaan klachten als: transpireren, hartkloppingen, een angstig gevoel, pijn op de borst, misselijkheid, braken en hoofdpijn. Deze symptomen kunnen in aanvallen komen of geruime tijd achtereen aanhouden. Na zo'n aanval is er een gevoel van uitputting. Op de lange duur vermagert men ondanks een goede eetlust. Feochromocytomen kunnen overigens ook buiten de bijnieren voorkomen. De symptomen en de behandeling zijn hetzelfde.

(bron: humgen.med.uu.nl)

----------


## Enid

Dag allemaal (heb deze posting ook bij een andere thread op dit forum gezet maar zag dat er nog een thread over feochromocytomen was vandaar nogmaals)

Ik heb een tijd getwijfeld of ik een berichtje zou posten omdat er al een tijd niemand gepost heeft maar zit met onzekerheden over het feochromocytoomverhaal.
Ik heb al jarenlang klachten die de afgelopen periode sterk verergerd zijn. Het gaat met name om de volgende dingen:

-hartkloppingen, overslaand hart
-bloeddrukpieken (gemeten, ook in het ziekenhuis laatst bovendruk bijna 200)
-aanvallen van bonkend hoofd, misselijkheid en overgeven
-onrust, gejaagdeheid, irritatie
-veel pijn in mjet name mijn rechterzij (vaak in combinatie met bovenstaande verschijnselen)
-tintelingen in handen, benen, nek. vaak slapend been
-bijna continu het koud hebben maar wel zweten (vroeger had ik het altijd warm!)
-oorsuizen (superirritant)
-mijn hart voelen kloppen in lippen, verhemelte. Hart horen kloppen in mijn oren als ik lig.

Na veel verwijzingen her en der ben ik nu bij een nefroloog terecht gekomen. Zij gaf aan geen pasklaar antwoord te hebben maar allereerst mijn hormoonspiegels te willen controleren via 2x 24-uurs urineonderzoek en bloedonderzoek. Zou minimaal 4 weken duren voor de uitslag er was. Ze vertelde er niet bij aan welke mogelijke oorzaak ze dacht. Ben zelf eens gaan kijken op de labformulieren naar welke stoffen ze zochten: metanefrine en cortisol. Navraag bij (bevriende) arts en een beetje googelen deden me bij het feochromocyitoom uit komen...

Mijn vragen:
herkennen jullie deze klachten?
en als er urine wordt opgevangen maar je hebt geen 'aanval' dan worden die verhoogde waarden toch niet waargenomen?
Ook lees ik overal dat je de urine gekoeld moet bewaren tijdens de opvangperiode terwijl mij daar niets over verteld werd tijdens de 'voorlichting'

Omdat de klachten steeds erger worden en ik me echt hondsberoerd voel zal ik blij zijn met iedere duidelijke diagnose zolang er maar iets aan gedaan wordt....

ben heel benieuwd naar jullie reacties.

Groetjes, Enid 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

